# Anyone caught between NC50 and NW45



## Entice (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to the board and I just wanted to know if I was the only one having this issue.  I have been wearing MAC since I was 18 I always assumed that I was an NW45 but in their foundations and sometimes concealers, I find them a tad bit to red. I tried out the Studio Sculpt foundation and the NC50 matched well but was just too creamy for my skin.  
Does anyone have this problem (being caught up between NW and NC shades)?  I wear MUFE in 175 and that matches perfectly.


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Mar 26, 2009)

I had the same problem. I wore NW45 for years but it started to look too red to me in some formulations. Once I switched to NC50 it was like a lightbulb went off in my head. It was a much better match. You may have both warm and cool undertones. I have both but I'm leaning more towards the cool side. I would try the NC50 and the NW45 in some different formulations and see which one you like better. You can always ask for samples.

I wouldn't base your decision on that Studio Sculpt foundation though because that's a new line and it's to my understanding that the shades (as far as numbers go) are not quite right so the shades don't match up to their other MAC lines. I don't think they've worked all the kinks out of the studio sculpt line yet.


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 26, 2009)

STUDIO SCULPT colors are off. I normally wear NW43 (summer) SPF liquid and NC45 (winter) Mineralized Satin. STUDIO SCULPT colors didn't work for me.


----------



## ayisha (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup! i have 4 seasons 50 45 and in between both leaning to either side lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 27, 2009)

i don't know!!!! i have several MUFE foundation including the HD in 175 which according to the sephora would be the 75 coffee in velvet mat (which i have) and 44 coffee in Face and body (which i don't) i wear NW 45, NC 50 doesn't work at all!!! and i can't not tell the different when the are all on my hand they all look just as red, i'm guess they just react with the oils in your skin differently, but hey if the HD is work i would just forget about MAC, HD breaks me out


----------

